# Glenwood Canyon CLOSED July 27 and 28 - No River Access til 3:30 PM



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

What is the reason for the closure?


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

The closure is for a military-style helicopter to deliver and place steel poles for rockfall fencing. The rockfall fencing is being constructed to help prevent future rock slides in the area. The work is safety critical overhead work, meaning no people/vehicles can be underneath areas where the helicopter operations are happening.

Permitted commercial guides will receive escorts to run trips until 1:30 PM. 

For additional information call or text: 970-618-1457


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*So just to be clear...*

So just to be clear, are you saying that I-70 through Glenwood Canyon will be completely closed? Or are you saying that just the ramps you listed will be closed Wednesday, July 27 and Thursday, July 28 from 9 AM to 3:30 PM?


----------



## grandavenuebridge (Feb 17, 2016)

I-70 through Glenwood Canyon will be completely closed from 9AM to 3:30PM on Wednesday, July 27 and Thursday, July 28.


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting construction project!


----------

